# New harddrive cant figure out how to access it



## mrbytes (Jul 15, 2010)

Need some help.
my dmesg is

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz (2600.10-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf29  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 510578688 (486 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT    AWRDACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <GBT AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x1000-0x10bf on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82865 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xf9000000-0xf900ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xf9010000-0xf901ffff at device 0.1 on pci1
uhci0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> port 0xbc00-0xbc1f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x003a
usbus0: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> port 0xb000-0xb01f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus1: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> port 0xb400-0xb41f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus2: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> port 0xb800-0xb81f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x0010
usbus3: <Intel 82801EB (ICH5) USB controller USB-D> on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfa100000-0xfa1003ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4: <Intel 82801EB/R (ICH5) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2561S> mem 0xfa010000-0xfa017fff irq 22 at device 2.0 on pci2
ral0: MAC/BBP RT2561C, RF RT2527
ral0: [ITHREAD]
pci2: <simple comms> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
fwohci0: <VIA Fire II (VT6306)> port 0xa400-0xa47f mem 0xfa018000-0xfa0187ff irq 21 at device 5.0 on pci2
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.0 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:00:0d:61:00:a0:67:50
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x11a4000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:00:0d:a0:67:50
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:00:0d:a0:67:50
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:00:0d:61:00:a0:67:50 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa800-0xa8ff mem 0xfa019000-0xfa0190ff irq 20 at device 6.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:61:a1:c6:2d
rl0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH5 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf000-0xf00f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77b irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (ECP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/16 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcafff,0xcc000-0xd3fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: 156334MB <Maxtor 6Y160L0 YAR41BW0> at ata0-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ad3: DMA limited to UDMA33, controller found non-ATA66 cable
ad3: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320820ACE 3.ACD> at ata1-slave UDMA33
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
GEOM: ad3: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x045e> at usbus2
ums0: <vendor 0x045e product 0x076c, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.83, addr 2> on usbus2
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=16
rl0: link state changed to UP
drm0: <ATI Radeon RV280 9200> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xe0000000 128MB
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading R200 Microcode
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
pid 1692 (sysinstall), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
info: [drm] Loading R200 Microcode
```
what should I do ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2010)

Not really clear what you're asking, but this might be an answer.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you put in a new 300GB hard disk? If so, here are the pertinent lines:


```
ad3: DMA limited to UDMA33, controller found non-ATA66 cable
ad3: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320820ACE 3.ACD> at ata1-slave UDMA33
```

You should replace your cable. It can then be addressed as /dev/ad3. As for slicing it and putting filesystems on it, the handbook describes how to do it: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/disks-adding.html


----------



## mrbytes (Jul 16, 2010)

I have now pointed it to the /usr together with another harddisk...


----------

